# B-Lites



## IlluminatingBikr (May 13, 2003)

My Dad has a B-Lite/Bianchi flashlight which he bought about 1979. It is a 2D FF. Does anybody know if the company is still in business or where I might be able to get parts for it? What might it be worth? Thanks.


----------



## Mike 161 (May 14, 2003)

Illuminatingbikr;

Bianchi International is still in business, but AFAIK they stopped making flashlights in the late 70's or early 80's.

I also have a B-Lite (a 4-D cell my father bought for me in 1974), which was my first "police-type" light. 

I'm sure Bianchi has a web sight. If you find a source for B-Lite parts, please let me know (mine needs a new switch). I don't know if these lights have any collector value (mine has sentimental value).

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Zeppert (Jun 1, 2003)

www.bianchiinternational.com 

or call toll-free: (800) 477-8545


----------



## Mike 161 (Jun 1, 2003)

Zeppert;

Thanks for the information; I just got through sending an E-Mail to them. Hope they can help me.

Again, many thanks!

Mike


----------

